

Smart Grid Vulnerable to Hackers - savrajsingh
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/03/20/smartgrid.vulnerability/index.html

======
coopr
Hmmm, so the authors are worried about potential vulnerabilities in connected,
embedded systems? The electrical grid already has many connected, embedded
systems - and I've not heard of any significant hacks, probably because
electrical utilities are actually pretty good at securing their devices and
networks. I think embedded systems are easier to protect than general purpose
PCs. Companies like <http://www.Mocana.com> make security components for
embedded systems, which are highly likely to be adopted by smart grid
manufacturers (if they haven't been adopted already). Overall, I'd say this is
much ado about nothing.

